# WTS Philly on iTunes U



## FenderPriest (May 6, 2010)

Hey folks,

Just wanted to pass this along: Westminster Theological Seminary has launched on iTunes U here.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 6, 2010)

With Covenant Seminary, RTS, and now Westminster classes all free on itunes I don't know if I'll ever leave my office!


----------



## KMK (May 6, 2010)

Cool. I had pretty much exhausted the stuff at RTS.


----------



## dudley (May 6, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, I am always looking to learn more about our Reformed faith


----------



## DMcFadden (May 7, 2010)

Wonderful resources! My wife was even excited enough to want to listen to her old Greek prof from Westmont (Silva) lecture on NT Introduction.


----------



## SemperEruditio (May 7, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Wonderful resources! My wife was even excited enough to want to listen to her old Greek prof from Westmont (Silva) lecture on NT Introduction.


 
Even your wife! Sheesh! My wife loves whatever I read to her but she doesn't care to listen to anyone. Let me tell you, reading Brakel as if its a novel with inflections and what not is not an easy task.... It has made my scripture reading at the church sound a lot better though.


----------



## TomVols (May 18, 2010)

FenderPriest said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Just wanted to pass this along: Westminster Theological Seminary has launched on iTunes U here.


For some reason I can't get this to work.


----------



## KMK (May 20, 2010)

Clowney is/was awesome!


----------



## Tim (May 21, 2010)

TomVols said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> > Hey folks,
> ...


 
It should cause your iTunes to go to the iTunes store.


----------

